# Favorelles....looking for



## doubleoakfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

My daughter would really like to add favorelles to her 4H flock. We've not raised them before so we are interested in advice and quality stock from a trustworthy breeder. We live in Indiana but we don't mind traveling to a nearby state.


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

Your daughter will love them. They are a very gentle bird and the boys are just as sweet as the girls. Are you looking for the bantams or the LF? Also, what colors?


----------



## doubleoakfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

She has mentioned salmon and a few others. Highest priority is quality though since she will show them. I'll ask her when she gets home later today.


----------

